# Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

My beetle front and rear bumper have alot of issues.. (cracked, lots of marks on it etc). And I am getting bored of it becasue I am driving it 6 months now and last owner did all of the bad driving. So I am looking for beetle turbo s bumpers. And the few small things needed like the grill and stuff. Does any one know where to find them NEW?(not from the dealer) 
On the side note can some explain why U see 2 kinda turbo s bumpers? I see the ones I see all the time onstreets and the ones I see more racing looking.. Is it possible to get both styles of them new..(other than from the dealer?).


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (Tdotdub)*

since they are oem parts, the dealer is one option, but the other usual vendor for VW OEM would be:
http://www.performance-cafe.com/
http://worldimpex.com
http://1stvwparts.com
http://ecstuning.com (no beetle body parts that i know of, but mechanical oem parts)
as for the bumper styles, you could be referring to the OEM turbo S, versus the RSI, versus the Votex front bumpers?


_Modified by gt2437 at 2:08 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_since they are oem parts, the dealer is one option, but the other usual vendor for VW OEM would be:
http://www.performance-cafe.com/
http://worldimpex.com
http://1stvwparts.com
http://ecstuning.com (no beetle body parts that i know of, but mechanical oem parts)
as for the bumper styles, you could be referring to the OEM turbo S, versus the RSI, versus the Votex front bumpers?

_Modified by gt2437 at 2:08 PM 1-5-2009_

I did not see any bumpers for sale one thoes sites. and other parts I don't need from a beetle s cuz i'm driving a TDI beetle







but in love with the beetle s OEM bumper and there is a better looking bumper that where on thoes cars.. looks more racing.. does any one have any ideas.. and still looking where to get them. I want them bought painted and installed by the summer..


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (Tdotdub)*

Okay I did more research and found out I want to make my beat up tdi beetle looking like a beetle RSI or turbo S. So does any one know where to get the parts? And did any one do it? If so what you needed for the swap?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (Tdotdub)*

turbo s bumper is more or less a direct swap with some minor trimming/rewiring -- RSI bumper (in OEM form) is not as you would need the wide body kit (ie. fenders and rear bumper) as well.


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_turbo s bumper is more or less a direct swap with some minor trimming/rewiring -- RSI bumper (in OEM form) is not as you would need the wide body kit (ie. fenders and rear bumper) as well.


Aww oh well I don't have time for that and my front bumper is damaged from the last owner and my rear bumper seen better days so I want to replace thoes. But now I know what way I would like to go with the car... Looking like the turbo s. But do you know where to find these parts?
My front bumper looked really messed


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (Tdotdub)*

i bought my front new from the dealer and the rear I got intact used.
there's other alternatives too:
Votex front (similar to Turbo S):
http://skitch.com/nickc/m16c/img-1198
Caractere front (use existing bumper, but replaces grille)








Strictly Foreign







fitment may be suspect here, and it is fiberglass..


_Modified by gt2437 at 7:58 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_i bought my front new from the dealer and the rear I got intact used.
there's other alternatives too:
Votex front (similar to Turbo S):
http://skitch.com/nickc/m16c/img-1198
Caractere front (use existing bumper, but replaces grille)








Strictly Foreign







fitment may be suspect here, and it is fiberglass..

_Modified by gt2437 at 7:58 PM 1-5-2009_

The one that looks like the turbo s one is ugly (the link only). The first pic where the grill is replaced I like the idea and don't know where to get.. Does any one know? The 3rd one (RSI one) you convinced me not to go that way...
But also could you tell me how much did ur new turbo s one cost, plus all the little things for it like the 2 other lights, grills and if there was anything more. How much did you pick up a good rear one for?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_So I am looking for beetle turbo s bumpers. 

OEMPl.us has them:
* http://oempl.us/index.php?main...75_79
- Erik


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper a ... (bluefox280)*

thanks for the IM. its roughly 700 for the front end parts new from the dealer (thats I bin told..)! Plus paint. I am pretty sure i will go for it.. I want my beelt being the nicest beelt with over 300,000 km's (have 2948XX on it now). By the sumer and when the work is all done it will have way way over 300,000











_Modified by Tdotdub at 3:13 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Where to get beetle turbo s parts.. i.e front and rear bumper and a few small things (Tdotdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tdotdub* »_
The one that looks like the turbo s one is ugly (the link only). The first pic where the grill is replaced I like the idea and don't know where to get.. Does any one know? The 3rd one (RSI one) you convinced me not to go that way...
But also could you tell me how much did ur new turbo s one cost, plus all the little things for it like the 2 other lights, grills and if there was anything more. How much did you pick up a good rear one for?

pm'ed back


----------

